# Florida Mall Mini Haul MAC SEPHORA LUSH



## wynchester76 (Dec 15, 2008)

*So I went to the Florida Mall Saturday & picked up a few things!*

*I finally came off the wallet & picked up some MUFE HD!!! I decided on the HD foundation in 135 (normally nw25-nw30 in MAC SFF) and the HD Green Primer to help with some of these dang red undertones. I used both this morning & applied the HD foundation w/my 109--wonderful!!!!*

*I also finallllyyy picked up some Nars. Got the much raved about Orgasm Blush! Actually got this in a duo; was Orgasm Blush & South Beach Bronzer--Beautiffffuulll! *

*Then from MAC all I got was Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass--my 1st Dazzleglass & am so kicken myself bcause its
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & passed all the other dazzleglass releases up & now none are available
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so in desparate search on MUA & for sale threads here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*From Lush got soem Rub Rub Rub & Porridge Soap (both r my hubbies fav) & got for free Ice Blue Soap & Mr Butterball bath bomb for spending $40.00!*

*Oh & the really boring thing! My skin is on the fritz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so picked up some ProActive lol.*


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 15, 2008)

Enjoy your haul. I am also in love with the dazzle glass.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

Enjoy your haul.


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 15, 2008)

I didnt kno there was a LUSH in Florida Mall...ahh thats what i get 4 always going to Millenia...lucky lucky you got a dazzleglass!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 15, 2008)

Great haul Carla! I'm glad you got the right shade of foundation to match. I was definitely jealous watching your haul video, LOL!


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_I didnt kno there was a LUSH in Florida Mall...ahh thats what i get 4 always going to Millenia...lucky lucky you got a dazzleglass!!_

 
lol don't feel bad I just found out this year & I have been going to the Florida Mall for years lol!!! I guess also like you I tend to hit the Mill Mall more often because I reach that exit 1st lol--plus to this day I get turned around in that dang Florida Mall; about the only time I do go there is for the Sephora & now Lush. 
I still can't believe their ain't a Sephora in the Mill Mall!


----------



## carame1aura1 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wynchester76* 

 
_*So I went to the Florida Mall Saturday & picked up a few things!*

*I finally came off the wallet & picked up some MUFE HD!!! I decided on the HD foundation in 135 (normally nw25-nw30 in MAC SFF) and the HD Green Primer to help with some of these dang red undertones. I used both this morning & applied the HD foundation w/my 109--wonderful!!!!*

*I also finallllyyy picked up some Nars. Got the much raved about Orgasm Blush! Actually got this in a duo; was Orgasm Blush & South Beach Bronzer--Beautiffffuulll! *

*Then from MAC all I got was Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass--my 1st Dazzleglass & am so kicken myself bcause its
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & passed all the other dazzleglass releases up & now none are available
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so in desparate search on MUA & for sale threads here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*From Lush got soem Rub Rub Rub & Porridge Soap (both r my hubbies fav) & got for free Ice Blue Soap & Mr Butterball bath bomb for spending $40.00!*

*Oh & the really boring thing! My skin is on the fritz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so picked up some ProActive lol.*_

 

HI there!! I see that you went to Florida Mall, so you must be from Orlando! I live right around that area! Good to see MAC lovers near me!


----------



## wynchester76 (Jan 7, 2009)

I live about an hour north! Orlando is the closest place for decent shopping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carame1aura1* 

 
_HI there!! I see that you went to Florida Mall, so you must be from Orlando! I live right around that area! Good to see MAC lovers near me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------

